

Ask HN: replacements for blogger service? - mark_l_watson

I point my blog on blogger to blog.MYDOMAN.COM and I was interested in available drop in (or at least easy) replacements.<p>I thought of using a Wordpress host for just my blog, but the few I checked don't let you register with a sub-domain.<p>I also looked into running Apache Roller (blog server) on my same server that runs my main domain (a web app written in Clojure + Compojure) but it si not clear how easy it is to import the Atom data exported from blogger.<p>Any suggestions?
======
michaelpinto
Install WordPress on your website and self host it.

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is what I am doing right now, thanks.

